# Gynaecologist - Marina/Jumeirah area



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello

My wife is looking for recommendations for a local gynaecologist for a routine check and consultation. We live on Palm Jumeirah, so ideally somewhere Marina/Jumeirah area. Could anyone recommend?

Also, my employer provides my wife and me with Bupa medical cover - "AE Company Gold" standard. Does anyone know whether the costs of routine medical check-ups, gynaecological or otherwise, are covered by such an insurance policy?

Thanks in advance.

Lamp


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey,
I can recommend Dr. Ivana in Dxb Marina.
I think she works in a clinic on the Marina Premonad, Drs. Nicolas & Asp. They charge 450AED
for a consultation visit!


----------

